# Where to buy live crawfish?



## dr_beerman (Mar 5, 2011)

I live in the northeast area of MA and want to know if there are any bait shops that sell live crawfish. Anyone? Thanks


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2011)

Here ya go:

https://www.klcrawfishfarms.com/

or here

https://www.lacrawfish.com/Live-Crawfish-C26.aspx


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Captain!


----------

